# Never too late to build muscle mass



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Never too late to build muscle mass ANN ARBOR, Mich., April 5 (UPI) — People lose muscle mass as they age but U.S. researchers say adults can fight the battle of strength and muscle loss that comes with aging. Mark Peterson, a research fellow in the University of Michigan’s Physical Activity and Exercise Intervention Research [...]

*Read More...*


----------

